# Why I fold



## hertz9753 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/life...cle_217210e6-41f2-11e0-bcb9-001cc4c002e0.html

He was my brother-in-law.  I also lost another brother-in-law two years ago.(cancer)


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry about your loss. We can hope that our small contribution to the science will have a positive effect.


----------

